# Queen Mum's Kidding Adventure  (Up NEXT - JELLY BEAN)



## Queen Mum (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know their exact date, but I suspect they were bred either on October 2 or October 22nd OR before that OR After that.   They didn't go into heat after October.  

Either way, Brownie is uddering up and has a big tummy.  Her voice has changed and she is eating like a little pig.   

So babies are on the way anytime between now and March 21st.    The suspense in killing me.  

Are they Ian babies - naughty girl - he is your brother!   shame Ian, shame.

Or are they Houdini babies.   Little bull dozers with no ears and lots of personality!  

As for Mama, her tummy is getting bigger, but her udder hangs in the balance.  Just a sad affair, pendulous and empty, waiting for that moment of bloom (or is it boom)  right before kidding.  She rejected Houdini as her beau, but I did notice telltale signs of little hoof prints on her butt several mornings in a row when I went in to milk.  However, Ian seems to have had much closer contact before Houdini came into the picture.   

What will her babies be and WHEN?

Ah, but Jelly Bean is a known factor.  Her due date is April 27th.   She is now sleek and fat and looking FINE!   She has a soft downy coat and a lovely little sweet disposition.  She is Houdini's permanent pen partner and he is a wonderful mate.  He's gentle and sweet.  Not a bully at all.   She has no udder to speak of and has finally had a hoof trim. YAY Jelly Bean!  

Stay tuned for further information and pictures.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 2, 2012)

Mama's baby bump.  I know, it's not very big.  But she looks bigger in person.







Brownie's baby bump.  She looks bigger in person too.   






More pictures later.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 6, 2012)

And then there is Annie.  Autumnpraire's latest acquisition.  She is due the same time as Brownie.  She is little like Jelly Bean and very cute.  She waddles around like a little school bus.  Wow, we have 18 goats around here and lots of them are going to be having babies soon.  Two have udders.  Brownie and Annie.   I CAN HARDLY WAIT!


----------



## Missy (Feb 6, 2012)

I am so excited I love little babies are we thinking pink or blue?

On a sad note one of my girls was bred on Dec 16th the other on Jan 4th, so I have a long time to wait for my own


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

*pink**pink*pink*


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 6, 2012)

*THINK PINK!*I am hoping for doelings.  I want twin doelings from Brownie, Mama, and Jelly Bean.   I think Annie should have doelings, too.  PINK is a lovely color.  We have a LOT of bucks here already!   My last several kiddings were bucklings.   *THINK PINK!*

 *THINK PINK!*
 *THINK PINK!*
 *THINK PINK!*
 *THINK PINK!*
 *THINK PINK!*


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 6, 2012)

I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 6, 2012)

I spoke firmly to the girls today and told them that we will have no bad episodes during kidding.   All kiddings will be trouble free and all babies WILL be healthy.  I'm pretty sure that they agreed to keep it trouble free.   Brownie looked a little concerned as this is her first pregnancy, but I assured her that I was there to help her get through it.  

Whitney, the saanen doeling (aka Blond By Nature) promptly walked over to the electric fence (in the middle of our talk) and went through it to go and eat chicken feed.  I had have a private talk with her about listening to instructions.  I'm not so sure that having kids is such a good idea in her case.  She is likely to put them down and forget where she left them.  She poisoned herself the other day with azalea leaves and spent two days throwing up and being miserable.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 6, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I spoke firmly to the girls today and told them that we will have no bad episodes during kidding.   All kiddings will be trouble free and all babies WILL be healthy.  I'm pretty sure that they agreed to keep it trouble free.   Brownie looked a little concerned as this is her first pregnancy, but I assured her that I was there to help her get through it.
> 
> Whitney, the saanen doeling (aka Blond By Nature) promptly walked over to the electric fence (in the middle of our talk) and went through it to go and eat chicken feed.  I had have a private talk with her about listening to instructions.  I'm not so sure that having kids is such a good idea in her case.  She is likely to put them down and forget where she left them.  She poisoned herself the other day with azalea leaves and spent two days throwing up and being miserable.


I love my goats......stupid goat  ......I love my goats ........ stupid goat  .........I love my goats ........stupid goat  .......I love my goats ........ stupid goats


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 6, 2012)

hope it all goes well, looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Missy (Feb 7, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 7, 2012)

YAY for babies!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 9, 2012)

OK, all the pregnant mamas got their BoSe shots and CD/T shots today and the babies got their CD/T's and a little BoSe just cause.  Their mama's got a little BoSe because they didn't get any before kidding.   Now I'm going to go out and work on the buck pen so I can get the new kidding pen ready for Annie and Brownie.  

Brownie and Annie were very cooperative about getting a shot.  Jelly Bean was not so happy about being caught and shot.  But she liked being petted and brushed.  She is so sweet.   Mama was just thrilled to be getting extra treats.   She barely noticed getting shots.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 9, 2012)

Doesn't it feel good to have happy, healthy goaties?? And soon a few more of those??


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 9, 2012)

I love having healthy goats and healthy babies.  I want the babies soon.   Waiting is so HARD!


----------



## hcppam (Feb 9, 2012)

won't be that long now.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 9, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I love having healthy goats and healthy babies.  I want the babies soon.   Waiting is so HARD!


I hear that!!! I am getting super antsy for the big day here.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 9, 2012)

OK I gotta say that I am so happy with the way the situation worked out with you and Autumnprarie.

I really do like both of you, for different reasons, and I was soooo worried that the two of you wouldnt get along!

From what I can see on here, the two of you are doing pretty good together.  I am glad, happy for both of you.

Friendship is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks RTG.   Yeah,  After the last two disasters, I was starting to think I am a pariah.


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 9, 2012)

Queen Mum, I think you are a very interesting person and I have been following you since I started BYH.  I was always so sad to hear of your struggles.  I am so glad that things are working out for you and you are finding some joy and peace in life!  Congratulations on BABIES...thinking PINK!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't be sad.   Struggle is a daily part of my life because I NEVER have any money. That is the result of being disabled and having a "special" personality.  I rejoice in the fact there are always good people in the world. 

If you look at my signature, the smiley shows what my attitude is.  I am contemplative and I wear my opinion on my sleeve.   Of course, some days I get frustrated.  I think everyone does.  Once in a while I positively feel like my smiley ran into a wall and cracked like an egg and dribbled all over the floor, but basically I am a pretty cheerful person most days and like my smiley, inside I am running around laughing and smiling at life.


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 9, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Don't be sad.   Struggle is a daily part of my life because I NEVER have any money. That is the result of being disabled and having a "special" personality.  I rejoice in the fact there are always good people in the world.
> 
> If you look at my signature, the smiley shows what my attitude is.  I am contemplative and I wear my opinion on my sleeve.   Of course, some days I get frustrated.  I think everyone does.  Once in a while I positively feel like my smiley ran into a wall and cracked like an egg and dribbled all over the floor, but basically I am a pretty cheerful person most days and like my smiley, inside I am running around laughing and smiling at life.


You have a great attitude!  A lot of people wouldn't look at life from that perspective.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh NO,  is it going to happen any time now?  Is Annie about to have her babies.  She looks like a school bus.  Her udder is getting bigger.  It almost looks like BOOM time for Annie.   She was goopy the other day.  Think *PINK*.  *Think SOON.*


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 12, 2012)

Brownie AND Annie both had a string of goo hanging from their bottoms this morning.  Does that mean they are BOTH going to have their babies this week?  It is supposed to snow tomorrow.  NO Snow, no snow.  Annie looks like a school bus and Brownie is eating like a machine.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Brownie AND Annie both had a string of goo hanging from their bottoms this morning.  Does that mean they are BOTH going to have their babies this week?  It is supposed to snow tomorrow.  NO Snow, no snow.  Annie looks like a school bus and Brownie is eating like a machine.


Well, obviously they've been educated.







*By the doe code*


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Annie waddles


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Good.  

pink


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Good.
> 
> pink


SFG not sure if you realized it but I have all my ND back


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw that! Wonderful! Maybe I'll buy some babies! He he...  
I need to meet you 2


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes you do I think Annie is going to have trips at least


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> yes you do I think Annie is going to have trips at least


The I wish boys cause If I'm buying I want boys. But I'll say 2 girls and 1 boy!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good to me


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll see!


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 12, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Brownie AND Annie both had a string of goo hanging from their bottoms this morning.  Does that mean they are BOTH going to have their babies this week?  It is supposed to snow tomorrow.  NO Snow, no snow.  Annie looks like a school bus and Brownie is eating like a machine.


TMI


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 TMI????


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 12, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, Too Much Information.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 still don't understand


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 12, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I can't help you.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2012)

T  oo

M  uch

I   nformation

TMI


----------



## cindyg (Feb 12, 2012)

Why would you say TMI, information is what we're all about here.  We can never have too much info about our goaties.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree Cindy

A poster didn't understand what TMI was...so, posted the previous post.

These forums are super great for learning from people with lots of experience...I've learned so much!


----------



## cindyg (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, I just wondered why 77Herford would even post TMI?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

He doesn't like the word goo...it's just ewwwww right 77


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 12, 2012)

I am pretty sure 77Herferd was kidding.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure 77Herferd was kidding.


I know but I am paying him back for thinking about getting my incubator. He knows I am only teasing him


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 12, 2012)

Jebus people take a chill pill.....


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Jebus people take a chill pill.....


 sorry


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 12, 2012)

Chill pill for us,  ice shower for you  77.  Sounds fair to me.   Goo poo for Annie and Brownie.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh sure I get the Ice  shower....walks off the defiant toddler.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 12, 2012)

I thought you liked ice showers?


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 13, 2012)

OK people, time for a group hug!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 13, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> OK people, time for a group hug!


YAY!!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 13, 2012)

lol you all are too funny!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the group hug.  I guess we are REALLY getting ice showers here, according to the National Weather service.  That may mean Annie will kid Today?   We shall see.  She looks like a school bus, her tummy is almost touching the ground and she is waddling around looking pretty uncomfortable.  And she did have that goopy butt yesterday.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 13, 2012)

A question...does anyone ever note the barometric pressure when a due goat or sheep will go into labour?  Might  not be connected, but around here we've noticed more births when the pressure drops.  Not any link we've seen with full moons, but barometric pressure seems to do something?


----------



## mama24 (Feb 13, 2012)

Not sure, but ask any OB nurse, women give birth during a storm or right before more often than anything! lol


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 13, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> A question...does anyone ever note the barometric pressure when a due goat or sheep will go into labour?  Might  not be connected, but around here we've noticed more births when the pressure drops.  Not any link we've seen with full moons, but barometric pressure seems to do something?


There might be a PhD dissertation in there for you.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll get right on that!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, Annie and Brownie are still waddling around.  Annie is getting lower and lower to the ground by the second.  Pretty soon she's going to be dragging that little belly of hers ON the ground.  I will try to get pictures tomorrow.  You would NOT believe how low she is getting.   She reminds me of a low rider car.   I keep expecting her to do some kind of bump and jump routine to a boombox radio any second now.


----------



## Missy (Feb 13, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Well, Annie and Brownie are still waddling around.  Annie is getting lower and lower to the ground by the second.  Pretty soon she's going to be dragging that little belly of hers ON the ground.  I will try to get pictures tomorrow.  You would NOT believe how low she is getting.   She reminds me of a low rider car.   I keep expecting her to do some kind of bump and jump routine to a boombox radio any second now.




lol


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 13, 2012)

Annie & Coco should go for a slide together sometime  All the other goats think they're a drag... lol


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Feb 14, 2012)

Get her a skateboard to rest her belly on. She can just peddle around the paddock.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 14, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Well, Annie and Brownie are still waddling around.  Annie is getting lower and lower to the ground by the second.  Pretty soon she's going to be dragging that little belly of hers ON the ground.  I will try to get pictures tomorrow.  You would NOT believe how low she is getting.   She reminds me of a low rider car.   I keep expecting her to do some kind of bump and jump routine to a boombox radio any second now.


:bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Get her a skateboard to rest her belly on. She can just peddle around the paddock.


 HE-HE-HE-HE!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 14, 2012)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Get her a skateboard to rest her belly on. She can just peddle around the paddock.


She could use one about now.  Poor thing.  A skateboard is JUST about the right height.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok,  I am getting tired of waiting for these goats to have babies.  All the kidding threads are making me ANXIOUS.   Annie is getting bigger every single day.  She looks like a bowling ball with feet.  I am told she is not really due till mid-March.  My Brownie looks like a balloon with four legs (due the first part of March.)  Jelly Bean is just a round little pregnant goat  (Due in April).  Mama, who knows when she is going to have kids.   And then there is Caramel, the other Brownie  (recently bred) and Whitney who is finally getting a little udder and is supposed to have babies in April or May.  

The culprits, Ian, Jack, BJ and Houdini are all happily ensconced in their new Buck Paddock oblivious to the whole drama gobbling up the grass as fast as they can nibble it.  

The two Mommies are in the new Mommy pen and their babies are thrilled with the new space.  They have been leaping about all afternoon.  I think I should build them some toys to climb on.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 18, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Squirrelgirl88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 poor thing.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 18, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Ok,  I am getting tired of waiting for these goats to have babies.  All the kidding threads are making me ANXIOUS.   Annie is getting bigger every single day.  She looks like a bowling ball with feet.  I am told she is not really due till mid-March.  My Brownie looks like a balloon with four legs (due the first part of March.)  Jelly Bean is just a round little pregnant goat  (Due in April).  Mama, who knows when she is going to have kids.   And then there is Caramel, the other Brownie  (recently bred) and Whitney who is finally getting a little udder and is supposed to have babies in April or May.
> 
> The culprits, Ian, Jack, BJ and Houdini are all happily ensconced in their new Buck Paddock oblivious to the whole drama gobbling up the grass as fast as they can nibble it.
> 
> The two Mommies are in the new Mommy pen and their babies are thrilled with the new space.  They have been leaping about all afternoon.  I think I should build them some toys to climb on.


mine that are still due are Annie the butterball who needs the skateboard, Blitz, Bambi, Whitney, Brownie  Caramel has the new buck and Apache has the new doe. I will try to take more pics tomorrow or Monday.
 QM's does  are Brownie, Mama, Jellybean


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> mine that are still due are Annie the butterball who needs the skateboard, Blitz, Bambi, Whitney, Brownie  Caramel has the new buck and Apache has the new doe. I will try to take more pics tomorrow or Monday.
> QM's does  are Brownie, Mama, Jellybean


I can't keep them all straight.  My head aches trying to remember who is pregnant and when they are due.  I keep thinking it is Blitz who has the buck and Apache has the doe.  Aye aye aye!  And then there are the chicks, who shall remain nameless until we know for sure if they are hens or roosters.  

I want babies!  More babies...

You all should have seen the rodeo with moving the babies and their mommies to the new Mommy pen today.  The babies were following their Mommies just fine until something got in the way and then they got separated.  Next thing you know I felt like I was herding 30 kittens and baby chicks at the same time.  The Mommies would go one way and the babies would run willy nilly the opposite direction screaming and hollering and yelling for Mommy.  Then Molly, the LGD would try to round the babies up which would send them scattering in every direction.  (there are only two of them but boy are they fast.)  I FINALLy had to get all the OTHER goats and Molly in the Mommy pen and then get the babies in the chicken coop and then get the Mommies back in the chicken coop and lead one Mommy and one baby at a time into the Mommy pen.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 19, 2012)

I need a cam out there so I can watch these things 
I really do appreciate all the help you give me


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 19, 2012)

Pics of Annie and Brownie

Annie - Where's my skateboard?  (Due the week of March 18?)







Brownie - I can't believe I ate the whole thing! (Due the first or second week of March?)






How many kids?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 19, 2012)

3 annie
2 brownie


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 25, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> 3 annie
> 2 brownie


Brownie had a goopy bottom this morning AND it was all poofy.   Her udder is getting bigger too.  Her due date is anywhere between March 1 and March 21. She's all lovey and cuddly lately too.   She's getting closer and closer.  I CAN HARDLY WAIT!   GO BROWNIE, GO BROWNIE!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 25, 2012)

G0 BROWNIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 25, 2012)

Go Brownie GO!  Go Brownie GO!  

Don't let that goat know we're all waiting...you don't want her holding out now! But I'm waiting.....


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 25, 2012)

And now Mama's udder is filling up too.  Go Mama.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 26, 2012)

So that is what they mean when they say, when it rains it pours...LOL

Go Brownie, Go Mama.....Good Luck QM  You may need to clone yourself.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

WE HAVE BROWNIE BOOM!   Her udder is big and tight.    She is in the kidding pen.   Ligs are almost gone, tail is in the ODD bent position.  She's still nibbling at the straw in the pen, but I think today is the day.  

GO BROWNIE!   Think pink!  Think easy delivery.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 26, 2012)

DON'T CHEER TOO LOUD!!!! She'll pull a DOE CODE ON YOU!!!!

Now...go be quiet...pretend you are leaving for the rest of the day...fake her out!  if she knows you're waiting...she'll hold out!

And secretly I say VERY quiet-like:  GO Brownie GO!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 26, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> DON'T CHEER TOO LOUD!!!! She'll pull a DOE CODE ON YOU!!!!
> 
> Now...go be quiet...pretend you are leaving for the rest of the day...fake her out!  if she knows you're waiting...she'll hold out!
> 
> And secretly I say VERY quiet-like:  GO Brownie GO!


yes... _goooo_


----------



## daisychick (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## 77Herford (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

She's sitting in the kidding pen like a little princess.  CHEWING HER CUD!  She's not acting at ALL like she should be having a kid any minute! Maybe I'm wrong and she's not going to kid tonight.  Maybe her udder is just a preliminary udder.  She's not due for a couple days.   Maybe she just wants special treatment. ARGH!   

Now you just watch, I'm all excited and all ready for her to kid and now she will just hang on for days and days teasing me.  

Or she will have her baby tonight...  Please Brownie,  NO TEASING!

Kidding yes.  Teasing,  NO FAIR.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 26, 2012)

she wants to be the princess for a while and not have to fend off for her food had her own bucket and water in a 4x6 pen she will be queen soon


----------



## Missy (Feb 26, 2012)

Whispers: _Go Brownie!!!_


*PINK PINK PINK*


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 26, 2012)

and pink X2 it is


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

Two lovely (tiny) little doelings.   I went in and heard her making grunting noises.  Ran and grabbed a couple towels and got Autumnpraire. Thanks to Autumnprairie, we had the kidding kit right at hand.  We had to clamp one umbilical cord that was leaking and looking very odd.  I didn't notice, but Autumnprairie's sharp eyes did.  

Brownie kidded both standing up.  She looked totally confused about the whole thing.  Like "What is going on with my bottom?"  And "Why are you so interested in messing with me back there?"   She pushed out her first kid after quite a bit of work and had a lovely little doeling.  Mostly brown with a black dorsal stripe like her mama and a white stripe on her side.  Very energetic and full of beans and vinegar.  While she was cleaning that baby off, another one popped right out.  A beautiful dark chamoise doeling with the tiniest white dot on her side.  That little girl had quite a time standing up.  She got a bit cold and shivery but is doing fine now.  

Mama and babies are doing great.  And TADA!  Here they are!  







Here is the little stripe on the first baby.   I have a better, much cuter picture of Autumnprairie holding the baby, but I don't have her permission to post it so I will refrain from doing so.  






So the verdict is in.  Ian is the daddy of these babies.  Ian,  your sister! Really!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 26, 2012)

They are so cute and both girls!      Congrats QM !!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 26, 2012)

you can post them I will let you.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 26, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> you can post them I will let you.


I would Love to see it!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

Is this cute or what? 

Baby kisses!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!!  Beautiful babies!!!!  YAY!!!!!  And your daughter is very pretty!

Woo hoo!!!  So happy for you


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 26, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!!!!  Beautiful babies!!!!  YAY!!!!!  And your daughter is very pretty!
> 
> Woo hoo!!!  So happy for you


thanks but friends not daughter.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 26, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!!!!  Beautiful babies!!!!  YAY!!!!!  And your daughter is very pretty!
> 
> Woo hoo!!!  So happy for you


 The woman in the pictures is our very own AutumnPrarie! Not QMs daughter! I am sure AutumnPrarie will appreciate your compliment though, especially with the tough day she has had today. 

ETA: oops AP beat me to the post!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh how sweet they look! And 2 girls!! How lucky!

Thank you for posting pics so quick and not leaving us to wonder - and tell Brownie THANK YOU for not making the world wait any longer!  I always appreciate such speedy service


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 26, 2012)

Awww, 2 cute lil girlies!!! Congrats!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I look old enough to be her mother...  either that or she looks young enough to be my daughter, but we are friends.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2012)

Well...I never did see a photo of you, so didn't know...guess I took the Mum part of your name thinking you were her Mom...doh!  <blushing>

Hope the rest of your kiddings go smoothly too and you get more adorable babies like these ones


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Well...I never did see a photo of you, so didn't know...guess I took the Mum part of your name thinking you were her Mom...doh!  <blushing>
> 
> Hope the rest of your kiddings go smoothly too and you get more adorable babies like these ones


Thanks.  I love babies.  And I really like healthy babies and smooth deliveries.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 26, 2012)

I did a double take........the goat in that pic looks just like Socrates!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

Who?  Brownie?  Socrates must be a handsome boy then.  Because Brownie is a lovely girl.  Her brother, Ian is a pretty good looking buck.


----------



## Missy (Feb 27, 2012)

Hurray  for  twin  doelings!!!!


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 27, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Someone needs to catch up on journals.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 27, 2012)

You are so correct!!!  Just started reading some journals this weekend...I do need to catch up...still blushing


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 27, 2012)

Annie and Mama are next.   Annie is due in two weeks.  Mama is just bagged up but I'm just not sure when she is due.  She could have her babies next week or  anywhere from two to 5 weeks from now.  

The big mystery with Mama is who is the daddy?  Is it Ian, her great grandson, the Nobal (Nubian, Oberhauslie, Alpine cross) Packgoat, or is it Houdini, the purebred mini La Mancha Casanova Escape Artist?  And will she have two big mild mannered kids (hopefully doelings) or will she give birth to 3 or 4 tiny little baby earless wonders with an attitude?  I am betting on Ian, but only time will tell.   In this case, he would be a good match for Mama.

Go Annie!

Go Mama!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 27, 2012)

Cuties!   Congrats on the babies!!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the compliments.  Brownie is a good mom.  And the babies are darling.  I am going to name the one with the tiny white dot, Dot.  Haven't decided on the other girl yet.  She sure is spunky.  Dot is quiet and sedate and very cuddly.  

It looks like Mama is coming up pretty soon.  Her udder is pretty big today and she's slowing down awful fast.  She has discharge and her vulva is looking swollen and very pink.  Her ligaments aren't gone yet, but she's holding her tail up and her back is in that odd sort of "Oh my aching back" position.  She's doing an awful lot of laying around today.   We shall see.  

I moved Brownie to the new mamma pen just in case we need the kidding pen, although I'm not sure Mama will fit.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2012)

What about Polka for the other baby? It's a spunky dance and it goes cute with Dot!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 27, 2012)

Love the pictures! What a good one of Autumnprairie ans the babe. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow, Brownie is incredibly affectionate and sweet. She is a gentle creature.    She was one of my bottle babies and has always been very mild tempered. The last week before she kidded, she was really aggressive with the other goats but with me she was really more affectionate than usual.   Now when I come into her pen, she talks to me like one of her babies and smells me and cleans my hands and face.  Then she nudges me a bit like I should do something.  The babies climb right up on my lap and like to cuddle. 

Polka and Dot.  Sounds good.  I will think about that.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Wow, Brownie is incredibly affectionate and sweet. She is a gentle creature.    She was one of my bottle babies and has always been very mild tempered. The last week before she kidded, she was really aggressive with the other goats but with me she was really more affectionate than usual.   Now when I come into her pen, she talks to me like one of her babies and smells me and cleans my hands and face.  Then she nudges me a bit like I should do something.  The babies climb right up on my lap and like to cuddle.
> 
> Polka and Dot.  Sounds good.  I will think about that.


 I feel special. My name suggestion is being considered   Heck you may as well have cute names for them if you are going to keep them! Yes, if I ever had twin goats around here I'd find names that sounded cute together for them if I was keeping them. I would have done it with BlackJack and Bob, but since Bob went to DHs uncle adn we got him back after he passed away I had no control over his name.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 28, 2012)

Will wonders never cease!?!  I was getting ready to make a second kidding pen because Mama's udder was getting pretty big.  I looked out the door and there was Mama in the tool shed.  WAIT A MINUTE - she never goes in there.  AND she was warning Molly not to come near.  And one of Autumnprairie's babies was in there with her.  WAIT A MINUTE.  That's not one of Autumnprairie's kids.    Whose baby is that?  It's big enough but the ears are wrong.   

OH MY GOODNESS!  Mama just had a great big baby in the little tiny tool shed.  And it looks like one of Autumnprairies kids.  How did that happen without me noticing?  I ran over there and there were two of them.  Both little bucklings.  And very cute.  But who is the daddy?  It doesn't look at all like Ian.  It doesn't look like Mama.  It doesn't look like any goat I know of.  WHO IS THE DADDY?  

Beats me, but they are beautiful.

Here are some pictures.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats on more babies.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 28, 2012)

YAY!!!!  What a fun surprise.  And maybe you coud check into Maury..."you are NOT the father"....ahhh, I really don't watch that stuff (spend all my time looking at other people's goats, shopping at TSC, and playing in the barn  )


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks.  I picked them up and moved Mama and the babies to the kidding pen.  She was happy to be in a "safe" place, where no "big" dogs would sniff her babies.  Mama is a very good mama and she really takes great care of her babies.  She won't let any other goats near her kids for about a week.  Then she will be fine.  I'll put her in the mommy pen in a day or so.  Her babies are HUGE in comparison to Brownie's babies.  I'll take a comparison picture tonight.   

I have to give them a BoSe shot.   One of them has a floppy ear.  The BoSe will straighten that right out.   And Mama will need Vitamin B.  I also have to get Mama up on the milk stand as she has a bad teat and if I don't keep it milked it will get congested really fast.  She makes a ton of milk so we will have some colostrum to freeze.

The question for the day is,  Who is the daddy?   Who snuck in to Mama's paddock while we were in Texas?  Must have been Half and Half.  Which means, bummer, they will not get very big as they are part Nigerian, part Spanish, and part Alpine.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulations and guess we could ask them...whose your daddy?  Glad they are fine and Mama needed her privacy and a tool shed is as good as any place...I'm sure you were shocked to find them in there!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 28, 2012)

I milked the bad teat and got a quart of Colostrum to put in the freezer.  Mama really puts out the milk.  She looks pretty tired and ragged.  She's drinking tons of water.  I gave her a bit of extra feed and I think I'm going to give her a little extra calcium in the morning along with her vitamin B shot.  

She did well.  I love that girl.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, good job Mama. So happy to hear, and man are those beautiful colors. Thanks for sharing. Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats on the kids they look nice.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 28, 2012)

I've been gone all day on my own baby adventure and WOW!  How wonderful!  AND a paternity dispute too!  VERY exciting!

Congrats on the babies   They are adorable!


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 28, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> What about Polka for the other baby? It's a spunky dance and it goes cute with Dot!


Very clever, Marlow!!!!  I like it!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, I had the herd list from my former landlord in Texas.  They look just like the only buck in the pasture that had that coloring.  All the rest of the bucks were black or black and white.   So that settles it.  He was 50% Spanish, 50% Nigerian.  That makes the kids 25% Spanish, 25% Nigerian, and 50% Alpine.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)

bwahahaha! Who is Mama's baby daddy? The world may never know. I'm guessing she snuck out & went on a hot date & never got caught.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 29, 2012)

That's the part I can't figure out.  How did he get to her?  She never left her paddock.  But she spent an awful lot of time preening for him at the gate between the two paddocks.  Could they have done it through the gate?  

I should have just let her go ahead and breed with him.  The funny thing about Mama is she always picks her mate!  ALWAYS!  She doesn't settle if I don't let her choose.    Last year I had her to the breeder four times and she didn't settle until I let HER pick the buck.    First she tries to run the buck off.  If we hold her for him, she looks bored and won't stand still.  She's tall so he usually can't reach.  Poor Houdini got rolled down the hills so many times he developed a tuck and roll routine.  And Ian learned not to go near Mama when she was in heat. 

But when Mama picks the buck, she runs up to him whips her little bottom around bats her eyes at him with a come hither look  like, "OK, let's go, I'm ready."  And that's all she wrote.    And if he's short  she will lay down on the ground to let him reach if she has to, or back up to a step and apparently stick her bottom through a steel gate! Really Mama.  How undignified!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, Polka and Dot are doing great.  And now Mama is in the Mama and Baby pen with her babies and Brownie and Polka and Dot.  Mama is very gentle and sweet with Brownie's babies.  The twin doelings had to check out the bucklings, of course, and were curiously sniffing.  They are so tiny in comparison.  

It's hard to tell if you can get an idea of the size difference, but the lighter one standing  up (the smaller of the twins) is just a day old and the two darker ones are several days old. 






And here is a pile of babies.  The weight of the two darker babies equals the weight of the lighter one.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 29, 2012)

cute little babies


----------



## wannacow (Feb 29, 2012)

They are so cute!!!  I've got about 3 wks to go before my first kidding...  its sooooo farrrr awayyyyyy...


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 29, 2012)

That's a big size difference. What breed is Brownie? I love the girls names. So glad you went with Polka and Dot!  Cute names for 2 cute little girls!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 29, 2012)

Brownie is 25% Nubian, 25% Alpine, and 50% Oberhauslie.  Mama is 100% American Alpine.  Mama is Brownie's Great Grandmother.  

Ian is Polka and Dot's Uncle and Dad.  AKA, Brownie's twin brother.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh my goodness.  I was looking at Polka and Dot yesterday.  Dot has a tiny little dot on her side, but Polka, who has a stripe on one side has three tiny little white freckles on her nose.  It is so cute.  Pictures are going to have to be taken tomorrow.  AND I gave them each a very mashed up raisin today as part of my get friendly with Queen Mum routine.  They were so funny.  They chewed and nibbled and nibbled and chewed.  Then their raisin fell out of their mouths and they were upset.  They both simultaneously started sucking on my shirt looking for another one.    

Mama's boys were initially irritated when I gave them 1/2 raisin each. They aren't as friendly with me as Brownie's babies.  But they also sucked on their raisin half and when it fell out they started looking for it furiously.  Silly boys.  They aren't quite at the play stage yet, but they are getting there.  And the one boy's ear is starting to straighten out.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 2, 2012)

We need pictures of your new chicks too!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 2, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> We need pictures of your new chicks too!


they are adorable I think they are a white leghorn and a RIR


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 3, 2012)

OK, here's one I don't understand.  I asked a friend if there was someone could disbud my two doelings (from a CAE/CL tested vet certified dam) and the answer I got back was "No,  she has a closed herd. She doesn't use any of her products on outside animals.  She has worked real hard on her genetics."    

What?!  I understand not bringing other animals on to your farm out of concern for infections, but I don't understand what genetics has to do with disbudding.  

My last three disbuddings were done by people with closed herds.  SO I'm a little confused about the issue.  The disbuddings were done in the kitchen or their garage.  The kids never got near the herd.    I asked the owners about the infection issue and they all required that I bring the CAE/CL papers with me and a health certificate for the doe.  AND they said because the tools used were such high heat, they weren't worried about infection.  I had to disinfect my feet and the feet of my kids before they even were allowed to walk around.I felt better because the herd owners were more meticulous about the procedure and about the health of their animals.  

Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 3, 2012)

I've met breeders like that.  

I spoke with one person who has such a closed herd that visitors were not allowed in the goat areas.  Vets required to wear booties, and no equipment allowed to leave the farm or touch other livestock.

I dunno.  Seems to me that being that protective leaves them more vulnerable if a germs does get in.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 3, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my little chickens.  I never liked chickens before.  It's Autumnprairies fault.  CAS is contagious!







Of course, now I have to build them a new home.  And get all sorts of STUFF for them.  DO they need toys?


----------



## animalmom (Mar 3, 2012)

Toys?  Of course the  chicks need toys, lots of toys, and a cute house, and friends... oh yeah lots of friends!  Don't bother asking how I know... around here I'm known as "she who has too many chickens".  Naturally you could ask "Can one have too many chickens?". but that borders on being beyond the pale.

They are just as addictive as goats.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 3, 2012)

animalmom said:
			
		

> Toys?  Of course the  chicks need toys, lots of toys, and a cute house, and friends... oh yeah lots of friends!  Don't bother asking how I know... around here I'm known as "she who has too many chickens".  Naturally you could ask "Can one have too many chickens?". but that borders on being beyond the pale.
> 
> They are just as addictive as goats.


Oh dear!  What kind of toys?  Are my chicks going to suffer emotional trauma if I don't have the right kind of toys?


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 3, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute chickies! What breed are they?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 3, 2012)

We've had chickens for ten years now, and they are definitely addicting.  The only real toy my chicks have ever had was a shoebox made into a little house by my son.  It got nasty and we threw it out of course after a few weeks but they did run in and out of it, peck it.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 3, 2012)

My chicks used to like to play with pinecones, and I would let them have an empty pie pan (they like shiny).  Anything they can peck at and explore.......20 ounce soda bottles,  a small slice of stale bread, a hand mirror.  If it's too big for them to eat or break apart, let them explore.  

It will help them develop muscle and encourage good browsing habits for later on.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 4, 2012)

Well,  Brownie is not being a very good mother.  She hardly pays any attention to her kids.  She does feed them, and if the are hollering VERY loud she will check on them.   Mama has been fostering them most of the time and keeping and eye on them.  BUT, I have decided to bottle feed those babies.  I'm worried that when she is out in the field, she leaves them totally vulnerable.  Mostly, I think, the problem is that she is just too young.  (She is not even a year old yet.)  I will see how she is next year.   If she isn't better with her kids, then I'm not sure I will allow her to raise her babies after that.  She gives NICE high quality milk.  And she dropped two lovely little doelings.  But my goal is pack goats.  These kids are very tiny.  

Well, they will be away from Brownie for three days and then they will go in the baby pen.  So far, she hasn't even noticed they are gone and it's been a couple hours.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 4, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Well,  Brownie is not being a very good mother.  She hardly pays any attention to her kids.  She does feed them, and if the are hollering VERY loud she will check on them.   Mama has been fostering them most of the time and keeping and eye on them.  BUT, I have decided to bottle feed those babies.  I'm worried that when she is out in the field, she leaves them totally vulnerable.  Mostly, I think, the problem is that she is just too young.  (She is not even a year old yet.)  I will see how she is next year.   If she isn't better with her kids, then I'm not sure I will allow her to raise her babies after that.  She gives NICE high quality milk.  And she dropped two lovely little doelings.  But my goal is pack goats.  These kids are very tiny.
> 
> Well, they will be away from Brownie for three days and then they will go in the baby pen.  So far, she hasn't even noticed they are gone and it's been a couple hours.


Sorry to hear about Brownie, hopefully she will be better next year. I was just going to ask you about Mama. She is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 4, 2012)

Mama is doing GREAT!  She's a bit on the thin side, and gives a TON of milk.  She is a fabulous mom.  I can't keep the kids in my house so I had to put them back out with Brownie.  They were in the house almost 5 hours and Brownie didn't even notice they were gone till I took them back outside.  I have to figure out a way to keep them separate.  Brownie isn't going to be a good mom for them and they need to be bottle fed.  But not being able to keep them in the house for about three days makes it impossible for me to get them on the bottle.  They have to be where they can't see and smell their mom.  And where they are forced to bond with me for a few days.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 4, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Mama is doing GREAT!  She's a bit on the thin side, and gives a TON of milk.  She is a fabulous mom.  AP's husband won't let me keep the kids in my house so I had to put them back out with Brownie.  They were in the house almost 5 hours and Brownie didn't even notice they were gone till I took them back outside.  I have to figure out a way to keep them separate.  Brownie isn't going to be a good mom for them and they need to be bottle fed.  But not being able to keep them in the house for about three days makes it impossible for me to get them on the bottle.  They have to be where they can't see and smell their mom.  And where they are forced to bond with me for a few days.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 4, 2012)

No, I understand perfectly.  It makes sense.  I just have to find another way to deal with the problem.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 5, 2012)

What no playpen in the living room?  I thought EVERYONE had a goat filled play pen in their living room at night! Blockaded with  a laundry basket filled with shoes on top....oh wait...that's just me 

Seriously though - why not in the house exactly?  You can get playpens CHEAP at thrift type stores and Criagslist and yard sales...I line the bottom with weewee pads, than pine shavings, than hay, and every couple days just roll up the weewee pads and dump that stuff and re-line.

If your place is secure enough, you could even do the playpen on the porch, or close by the front or back door...and maybe that would help to keep them close?  Just a thought...

Or build them a temporary thing like we have off of our porch - it's just plastic step in type poles (like for electric fencing) and cheap plastic mesh garden fence zip tied to it - the goats go out there in the daytime and in at night (because I have over protective issues) but it cost about $30 or $40 to throw up and took me like an hour...and for young babies does just fine and can be removed when all the kids are grown (until the madness begins again next year...)

That's just my 2 easiest temporary fixes...just sharing a thought


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

I usually do the playpen thing, or rather a little home built enclosure/playpen with weepads in the kitchen.  And then have the babies outside in the front yard in an enclosure during the day where they can't see Mama and she can't see and smell them.  I don't like them out at night.  Too much chance of a predator or dog snatching them.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 5, 2012)

lol, I am the opposite.  I wont have livestock in my house. Esp not the goats.  They have a barn and they are gonna use it.

Goats can be hard to keep in a fence.  Teach them the the house is where the food is, and I'm afriad it would make it even worse!

Funny how we are all so different!


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 5, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol, I am the opposite.  I wont have livestock in my house. Esp not the goats.


I'm with you.  My livestock stays outside.  When we learned we would have two bottle babies, I was glad to hear people say I didn't have to have them in the house.  They were in a dog crate in our garage for a few days until I got an area set up for them in the goat pen.  Now they are in the goat pen to stay!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 5, 2012)

LOL - I USED to be a "OUTSIDE WITH YOU" person...but then we moved to the boonies...we have lionsandtigersandbearsOHMY!

well...not really...but they are WAY too many coyotes and owls and hawks for my comfort.  So babies get to come inside...after all our house IS part barn 

(No really...they used a barn to build the middle portion of this place and added on rooms as they went)


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I used to brood chicks in the house but I'm glad I don't have to do so any longer.  I love that there are different options for reaching the same end.  We can all do what works best for us!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

It's not an "attitude thing" it's a matter of practical reality. I don't have a garage,  and I don't have a barn where I can keep them separate from the mama and where I have quick access.  If I had one, I'd use it.  Just don't have one.  And when you raise packgoats, it's different than raising regular livestock.  They have to be people socialized like a guide dog.  If the babies had been separated at birth it would also be different, but that wasn't possible either.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 6, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I don't have a garage,  and I don't have a barn where I can keep them separate from the mama and where I have quick access.  If I had one, I'd use it.  Just don't have one.


After we moved I ended up like that - no more barn, no garage...just WAY more property with WAY more predators!  It certainly adds a different level of "challenge" to things that were once easy - like deciding where to house kids. At our old pace we had good "facilities" so to speak...but not enough land.  Now I have land for what feels like days and no facilities!

Right now I have the bigger doelings (7 and 6 weeks) out in their "goat tractor" because even at 25 lbs I worry something will cart off my biggest of the 2 like that darn owl that swooped in and stole a chicken MIDDAY RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME! Once the chickens hit the freezer the goatlings were relocated to a scrubbed out disinfected tractor and scooted around the lawn like the chickens   Soon enough they'll be big enough for CAE testing and clean results = in with the big girls...until then we are winging it so to speak  One day I will have everything I need always at the ready...ONE DAY...

I can't wait until DH and I get things straight around here...of course by then I will change my mind and start re-doing everything


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2012)

Updated pictures of my boys...

Aren't they handsome... 

I Hyeon (pronounced EEE H'yun)







And Hyeon Seo  (prounounced H'yun Saw)






OK, I came up with names.  

I Hyeon's ear straightened right up once I gave him some BoSe.   And Hyeon Seo perked up considerably.   They both are very calm, easy going boys.  Very sweet and gentle and QUIET.  I like their temperament.  

Brownie's kids are more lively but also much more noisy.  However, Brownie, since I took her babies away for a day has gotten a tiny bit better about keeping an eye on her kids.  Polka and Dot are just the sweetest girls.  Very playful and "happy".  Brownie gives TONS of milk in the morning and it is VERY NICE milk.  Creamy and sweet.  She has a wonderful udder too.  Round, straight teats and no "shelf".


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 7, 2012)

Now aren't they just the cutest little things...awwww  Thanks for the pics...can't get enough!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 7, 2012)

Cute boys!!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 8, 2012)

I LOVE the colors on Hyeun Seo!  VERY nice looking little fellas


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 8, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> I LOVE the colors on Hyeun Seo!  VERY nice looking little fellas


thanks...  He is a striking looking boy.   And he's going to be pretty tall.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2012)

Here is Mama and Hyeon Seo.







YAY JELLY BEAN!   She is finally developing an cute little udder.  It's hard to get a good udder shot, but I got this today.






She is due in April.   Her hair is all grown out.  She still has a little copper color in her coat, but that will gradually come out.  Three months ago, she didn't have any hair at all, just a wool undercoat with mites and lice and all sorts of crud!  And her baby bump is growing.  






She is asserting herself.  (a bit too much), but she is starting to fit in and she comes up to me for treats now.  She has had all her shots and she looks GREAT!  She's up next on my kidding list.  I can hardly wait!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 10, 2012)

WHAT?!?!?  We have to wait until APRIL!  THAT is LUDICROUS!  But okay...I guess I can be patient....

And Hyeon Seo DOES look like he is going to be one tall little man!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 10, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> WHAT?!?!?  We have to wait until APRIL!  THAT is LUDICROUS!  But okay...I guess I can be patient....
> 
> And Hyeon Seo DOES look like he is going to be one tall little man!


I'm afraid so.  It seems so far away.   

Mama always has big kids.  She is 36 inches tall at the shoulder.  And that baby is just 10 days old.   He's growing like a WEED.   His brother as well.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 25, 2012)

Jelly Bean has a nice big udder today!   AND I recalculated her dates and she is due either April 2 or April 11th or 12th.   Whoo Hoo, go Jelly Bean.   Due soon.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 25, 2012)

go Jellybean


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 25, 2012)

Gooo!!! Jellybean!!!!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 25, 2012)

C'MON JELLY BEAN!  YOU CAN DO IT! (and if you would hurry it up and be due on 4/2 we would all appreciate it, waiting is KILLER!)

GO GO JELLY BEAN!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 25, 2012)

She put herself in the kidding pen tonight.  I know she isn't due yet, but she wanted to stay with the babies.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2012)

Here I am waiting for babies.  Her udder is big and full and the teats are sticking out sideways.  She is due in about 11 days.  BUT I want babies NOW, before I move!   C'mon Jelly Bean,  (she whines)  Hurry up...


----------



## Jenni (Apr 2, 2012)

Come on Jelly Bean!  I need a baby fix, Lily won't share!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Apr 3, 2012)

What? NO babies yet?  C'mon JellyBean!  She's needs to hurry on up...I'm 'bout ready for another kid fix


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 3, 2012)

She is still PREGNANT.  I have begged and pleaded with her and she prances around like she just wants to eat!  She is getting very friendly though.   I will try and get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 7, 2012)

Any time now.  Her teats are sticking out sideways and her tummy is getting big, but she is showing no signs of labor.   sigh!  I want Houdini babies...


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 8, 2012)

I checked on Jelly Bean today and she is STILL looking like she should have those babies any minute.  The suspense is killing me.   She is lording it over the whole herd that SHE is the queen bee around here.  All except for Mama, the real queen and Brownie (AP's Brownie), second in command.   

Now that Annie is gone, she is being doubly puffed up and little queenlike.   She is acting all sweet and friendly to AP and me, though. She is even getting on to the milk stand in the morning for me.


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 9, 2012)

Ya know... With a name like Jelly Bean, the least she could do is have babies on easter!


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 9, 2012)

We waiting with you


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 11, 2012)

QM wanted me to tell you that Jelly Bean kidded an single black doeling a Houdini baby with elvin ears. pictures tomorrow 

She is sooooooooo cute


----------



## elevan (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats QM!  Can't wait to see the Jelly Bean/ Houdini baby!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 12, 2012)

YAY!!!   Can't wait to see!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 12, 2012)

can't wait to see pics


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 12, 2012)

Introducing Rhea Perl  (named after Rhea Perlman, wife of Danny DeVito)  Daughter of the famous (or is that infamous) Houdini and Jelly Bean.  Not the cutest kid in the barn, but she is definitely a keeper.  All Black from head to toe except her little elf ears have a tiny bit of white on them like her daddy and mummy.







Here she is tanking a snooze.  Note that she sleeps with her eyes open?  Just like her mum, who is keeping a close watch on all the animals in the barn to make sure they don't bother her baby.






She is very, very tiny.  Maybe 2 pounds.  Not more than three.  But she eats like a baby goat and her mama has a ton of milk.  Rhea is nursing on both sides and making sure she gets every drop, so she should grow fast.

She will be a mini, mini-La Mancha.  Houdini is now 14 inches at the shoulder and Jelly Bean isn't more than 14.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 12, 2012)

congrats.  What flavor Jelly bean is she?


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 12, 2012)

Rhea Perl is adorable.  I'm surprised Jelly Bean only had one she looked pretty big. There has been alot of goats lately here on BYC that are huge but only end up having one kid.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Apr 12, 2012)

All your babies are ADORABLE


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 12, 2012)

Congrats!  Beautiful little black baby.  She is a keeper.  Hope my little Java Chip has a cute baby(ies).  Enjoy your baby and try not to spoil her to bad.          Deb


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh she is BEAUTIFUL!  I am SO SO JEALOUS YOU GOT A LITTLE GIRL!    What a lovely baby, I'd keep her too!


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 13, 2012)

What a beautiful little girl.  I think she must be licorice flavored Jelly Bean. LOL  Cuter than a button that one is.  Congrats!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, I will probably sell her, but she will be a really good doeling for someone.  Her mama has a HUGE udder.  I think she will produce quite a bit of milk for such a small Nigerian dwarf.  Looks like at least a quart per milking.  Rhea has always got a fat little tummy after nursing.  I'm going to start getting Jelly Bean up on the stand in a couple days and start stripping her in the morning to keep her milk production up.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 13, 2012)

what a pretty baby !


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 13, 2012)

How can you sell her?  She is so cute.  If we lived closer I would take her in a heart beat. She would match Java Chip since she is black with a few white spots.  Someone will snap her up and soon.  SO CUTE.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 13, 2012)

Mitransplant said:
			
		

> How can you sell her?  She is so cute.  If we lived closer I would take her in a heart beat. She would match Java Chip since she is black with a few white spots.  Someone will snap her up and soon.  SO CUTE.


is 5 hours too far?


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 13, 2012)

Are you trying to get me to buy her ??????  My hubby likes her but didn't think I would since she is earless. Not sure I wouldn't feel bad for her not having ears.  She might grow on me though.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 13, 2012)

I drove 2 and a half hours to get the two I have................


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 14, 2012)

Mitransplant said:
			
		

> I drove 2 and a half hours to get the two I have................


just saying its an option, listen to me I am selling her and she isn't even mine  but will tell QM


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 14, 2012)

Better watch it or we will both be in trouble but you will be in worse do do since she isn't yours to sell. LOL     She is so cute being black and the only one. Poor thing doesn't even have a brother or sister to play with.    Will have to see what the hubby says AND QM.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 14, 2012)

Mitransplant said:
			
		

> Better watch it or we will both be in trouble but you will be in worse do do since she isn't yours to sell. LOL     She is so cute being black and the only one. Poor thing doesn't even have a brother or sister to play with.    Will have to see what the hubby says AND QM.


QM said we will meet you half way if you like and we can make her a  bottle  a baby too.


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Apr 14, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Mitransplant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 14, 2012)

Your doing an awfully lot of talking for QM don't you think ???????   LOL   Sounds good to me, the half way and bottle baby parts. There is still the price and talking the hubby into it.   Maybe I can get him in a good mood one of these days.     ???


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 14, 2012)

Mitransplant said:
			
		

> Your doing an awfully lot of talking for QM don't you think ???????   LOL   Sounds good to me, the half way and bottle baby parts. There is still the price and talking the hubby into it.   Maybe I can get him in a good mood one of these days.     ???


I will have her PM you while she is here milking the goats.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 14, 2012)

AP was posting while I was driving.  She has my permission to do my selling!  LOL...


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, but who gets the money?         Did talk to the hubby and told him what was going on and being said. He mentioned if she was a boy, it would be better. He is thinking of a NON related buck so that we can breed both does next fall. Still have to work on him but it will take a little time.       Deb


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, hubby isn't wild  about getting a doe and one that little. I was all set to advertize Nutmeg for sale so that I could buy R P but guess he has poo pooed the idea of another girl and one so tiny, :      Guess I will have to keep my eyes open for a buck close to home and still put Nutmeg on the sale board.  She is a good goat but is bigger and picks on Java all the time. When Java has her baby(ies) I sure don't want Nutmeg to hurt them if they are still alive.             Sorry Sara,    I wish you luck on selling R P to someone who would give her a great home.            Deb


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks.  She's a tiny little one.  She is going to be a Houdini baby all right. She keeps sneaking into the milking parlor to "hide".  Her mama gets all upset because she can't get in there.  She's got the sticky baby poo's right now so I have to wash her butt all the time.  I've nicknamed her Sticky Butt.


----------

